# General > Technical Support >  Dumb question? How do I add a picture to my profile?

## SteveMarquis

I've hunted about but cannot find a place to add my picture (avatar) to my profile.
Can you help?
Many thanks



_Weird, hunted everywhere, must have been hiding in plain sight!_

----------


## SteveMarquis

Really weird, I've just found Avatar and Profile Pic!

----------

